# Prayers for stepdad and family - please



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

Hello y'all,

My stepdad had a CT scan, MRI, and X-rays performed on his neck this past Wednesday. The nerosurgeon that ordered these tests found that my stepdad still had compression on his spinal cord above and below the site where the previous neurosurgeon had operated in Oct '05. The doctor stated that JW (my stepdad) needs to have another surgery. The surgey is pretty much the same surgery that he had in Oct '05, where he nearly died. Basically the doctor said that with this new surgery, one of three things could be the outcome: he'd be the same as he is now (no improvement with his strength or walking ability); or he could get better; or he could be worse off than what he already is. A positive thing that would come from the surgery is that his neck would be more "stabilized" after this new surgery than what it is now. The doctor said that the way that things are now, if JW fell, he could do serious damage to his spinal cord and would be paralized if he did not operate

If you would, please keep JW and my mom in your prayers between now and when he has surgery on 8 Mar 07 at 8:00 AM. I would really appreciate it and my family could sure use the prayers.

Thanks,

rbt2


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Father God,

Thank you for the love and concern rbt2 has for his stepfather and his mom. Give him comfort in knowing that you love him and that you care about this situation.

Please be with JW in this physical problem and as he faces surgery on March 8. Give his surgeons special insight and wisdom to perform the surgery that will improve his mobility, give strength to his neck and improve the quality of his life. Let him have a speedy recovery and gain new strength and joy in his life.

Lord, I pray that you'd give JW your touch that would pour your healing power into his neck, repair all nerves, and strengthen the joints. Let him know this is from you, and that you show your love to him through your son Jesus. Give him new life, renewed vigor and great joy in the Lord.

Let JW and his family seek Jesus during this stressful time, and learn that his ways are wonderful.

In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Prayers sent....


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers on the way for a successful surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

Toughts and prayers on the way


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

More prayers a comeing!!!!


----------



## Tippet (Jun 26, 2004)

*Prayer sent*

I will pray for guidance in the decision to be made, and quick heeling.
God Bless


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

thanks for all of the prayes, and please keep them coming.


rbt2


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

The Dr.'s office called my folks yesterday and left a message for them to call back. By the time the folks got back into the house, the Dr.'s office had closed. We really hope that The Dr. is not wanting to re-schedule to a later date/time. Everyone's kinda ready to get this thing done.

Please keep the prayers coming...

rbt2


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

We are awaiting a praise report, Thank you Lord.


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

The doctor's office called earlier this evening and the doctor is sick. I didn't know that was even possible (just joking...) Anyway, the surgery has been re-scheduled for 22 Mar 07. Please keep my folks in your thoughts and prayer, and I'll keep y'all updated...

Thanks,

rbt2


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

The doctor got sick and rescheduled the surgery.

Be assured that God has his OWN time schedule, and the surgery is fitting right into it.


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

_it looks like it's on again for tomorrow at 8:30. we could sure use all of y'all prayers. thanks to each and everyone of you in advance.

rbt2 _


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Praying that all will go well and a good result will be the outcome.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Tippet (Jun 26, 2004)

*prayers*

Prayer sent


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

prayers sent


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

stepdad came through surgey like a champ. he was supposed to spent 2-3 days in the neuro icu, but only spent 1 before being transferred to a room on the floor. so far, he seems to be able to straighten his right arm more than before the surgery and his right leg seems to be "looser" than what it was before as well. he has a long way to go, but, so far, things are really looking good.


thanks for all of the thoughts and prayers, they have sure been felt!!!

rbt2


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

stepdad had a setback. the long and short of it is that he had to have another surgery to realive some pressure on his spinal cord and the nerves coming off of it. that was last wednesday. he's now doing better and was transferred yesterday to TIRR. he'll probably spent about 3 weeks or so there. thanks for all of the prayers! and please keep 'em coming!!

rbt2


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Father,

Thank you for keeping your hand on JW as he's come through these surgeries. Increase his strength and stamina. Bring him to complete recovery.

Be with his family during this stressful time. Let them look to Jesus for their needs and for uplifting grace. Let them use this occasion to create or renew their ties to the one who loves them most.

In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


----------

